# My RR7 build



## rebell82 (Oct 24, 2010)

This will problably be one of the slowest builds in history, so if you´re unpatient, follow some other thread... 

The result will be a RR7 with 24 3/4 scale length, mahogny necktrough, ebenholtz fretboard, and a birch top. The birch is actually cut down from our own forest by me and my father, and has been drying for some years now. Think it will look awesome. 

Only one picture this far:







The fretboard has gotten bindings, and started measuring the mahogny. Rough cut of the neck is up next.


----------



## Neil (Oct 24, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> The birch is actually cut down from our own forest by me and my father,


Epic 

Why the 24 3/4 scale length though? Are you going for a high A?


----------



## rebell82 (Oct 24, 2010)

Neil said:


> Epic
> 
> Why the 24 3/4 scale length though? Are you going for a high A?



I have pretty small hands, and feel more comfortable with 24 3/4. I have a LP and a Yamaha with 24 3/4 tuned to B with no problems, så i thought i´d give it a try on a 7.


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to show that things are actually progressing. The neck is rough cut, and after i routed for the truss rod i changed my mind and wanted scarf joint, so i have to route to upper part again.


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 18, 2010)

The neck has gotten trussrod, fretboard and is slowly taking shape...


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2010)

Progress 

Please tell there will be a Jackson style headstock


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Progress
> 
> Please tell there will be a Jackson style headstock



Yes, it will be! But not reversed.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 19, 2010)

Yay, Jackson headstock! 
I love all you guys which go to the forest and cut your own wood! <3


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Yes, it will be! But not reversed.



That's awesome!
I'll definitely keep an eye on this project


----------



## Catfisher (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah detta kommer bli coolt!! jag funderar också på att använda mig av björk på ett ibanez fireman-bygge 
Ska bli kul att se hur slutresultatet blir på detta bygget, för din Tele 7:a blev ju skitbra!


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 20, 2010)

Catfisher said:


> Yeah detta kommer bli coolt!! jag funderar också på att använda mig av björk på ett ibanez fireman-bygge
> Ska bli kul att se hur slutresultatet blir på detta bygget, för din Tele 7:a blev ju skitbra!



Ofan, en svensk till!  Björk är snyggt som attan! Dom som förstår sig på saker säger att det inte är nåt att ha i instrument, men vafan. Jag tycker det verkar funka alldeles utmärkt.  Tack för berömmet för övrigt!


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cut the wings today. Used birch... Starting to feel heavy and nice.  Also shaped the Jackson headstock.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 20, 2010)

For a guy who said it would be a slow build! you're going pretty fast!! Great Job!
Hope you used a Stihl chainsaw to get that lumber!!


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> For a guy who said it would be a slow build! you're going pretty fast!! Great Job!
> Hope you used a Stihl chainsaw to get that lumber!!



I have planned this build in my head for over a year, so i got almost everything figured out already. I wish it would be a slow build, but when i get going it's hard to stop. 

I actually used a Stihl! My fathers old trusty one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 20, 2010)

This is gonna be one sexy finished product.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool update 

Any close-ups on the headstock ?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> This is gonna be one sexy finished product.



This.

I really can't wait to see it when you're done. It's already coming along great. Making me want a 7 string RR, haha.


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thx to you all!  This is why i bother having a buildingthread. It gives lot of energy to keep going. 





The headstock as it is now. Not completely final shape. Gonna narrow it down towards the top, but did'nt wanna do anything hasty. And its gonna be bound as the fretboard.


----------



## rebell82 (Nov 29, 2010)

Glued on the wings...


----------



## ev1ltwin (Nov 29, 2010)

epic


----------



## le_meneghini (Dec 8, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Thx to you all!  This is why i bother having a buildingthread. It gives lot of energy to keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey dude the tip of the truss rod was not far out?


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 13, 2010)

le_meneghini said:


> hey dude the tip of the truss rod was not far out?



Yes it is. A small miscalculation, but it´ll problably work fine anyway.






After looking around for bridges i decided to make the baseplate myself. Will be stringthrough... I gave it to the painting guys before i left work, so tomorrow it will be powdercoated and shiny.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice man! Love following the build threads!


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 17, 2010)

This is going to be nothing short of epic.


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Nice man! Love following the build threads!





Ironbird said:


> This is going to be nothing short of epic.



Thanks to you both! 





The bridge after powdercoating. 





This is how i solved the holes for the strings.





In wait for time to make the real saddles, i made this extra one so i can measure and keep building.





Mounted the bridge.


----------



## metallidude3 (Dec 17, 2010)

looking good man keep it up!


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 18, 2010)

metallidude3 said:


> looking good man keep it up!



Thank you, my good sir! 

What do you guys think? Shoul i rear- or frontroute for the pickup/controls?


----------



## airpanos (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow this build is going really fast.

When i read the top i was thinking damn i will wait for about a year to see it happen

Nice


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 18, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> What do you guys think? Shoul i rear- or frontroute for the pickup/controls?



Rear


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 18, 2010)

airpanos said:


> Wow this build is going really fast.
> 
> When i read the top i was thinking damn i will wait for about a year to see it happen
> 
> Nice



Thank you! I like your V too! 



WickedSymphony said:


> Rear



Rear it is!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 19, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Rear it is!



Hell yea!

The thing is gonna look clean as hell with a rear route. Any ideas on color/finish yet?


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 21, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> The thing is gonna look clean as hell with a rear route. Any ideas on color/finish yet?



The backside will be satin black, but dont know about the front yet.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool. Still can't wait to see this thing, haha.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 22, 2010)

You need to take the powdercoating off the bottom side of the bridge or you won't be able to ground the strings... Your headstock also looks way too small, have you tried drawing on where the tuners will go?


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 22, 2010)

Elysian said:


> You need to take the powdercoating off the bottom side of the bridge or you won't be able to ground the strings... Your headstock also looks way too small, have you tried drawing on where the tuners will go?



Yes, i know that. But you cant mask when you powdercoat(atleast that's what i was told), so i will do that manually.

Actually i have tried drawing on the tuners, and it will work just fine.


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 1, 2011)

Routed for pickup and binding...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 1, 2011)

Lookin sick! Only one pickup?


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 1, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Lookin sick! Only one pickup?



Yes! I never use neck pickups anyway.


----------



## arsonist (Jan 2, 2011)

looks awesome!!


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 2, 2011)

arsonist said:


> looks awesome!!



Thank you! 






Started gluing bindings today, but ran out of glue so one side is undone.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

^ 

It's looking good so far though.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 2, 2011)

haha! I hate running out of glue. As if waiting for it to set wasnt enough, you have to wait for the hardware store to open!!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 3, 2011)

Great work man. Keep it up!


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks to you all! 

I have finished the binding now, and have started trying some staining on leftover-birch. Have´nt found that magic recipe yet, but i´m working on it.


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think i've found the recipe for staining birch now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 9, 2011)

^
Holy shit! 
That's one of the most beautiful stains on anything I've ever seen!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah, you might have found the recipe. Looks sweetah.


----------



## youheardme (Jan 9, 2011)

This guitar is gonna be sick once it's complete... moar pics!!!


----------



## Rojne (Jan 9, 2011)

ser gött ut! ska bli kul att se den klar sen!


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks to you all! Cant wait to put som clear coats on it!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, what a stain! Holy shit, man.


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice guitar man, i love offset Vs  and that stain looks awesome!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 14, 2011)

Tack vare Google Translate, kan jag nu förstå vad fan du alla säger. 


Seriously though, this guitar and that stain looks very awesome. I will continue watching this with interest.


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thx guys! I have been working on it quite alot last week, so there'll problably be an update sometime soon when i find the camera... 

The input jack, control cavity, and final shaping of the back is just about done. Reshaped the head a little and fitted som birch on there too, so i can stain it like the body. Unfortunaly i'm all out of cash, so cant buy frets & tuners, so it'll take a while to get it playable. But i can still paint it though!


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 22, 2011)

Binding on the head done, contol cavity done, output jack done. Soon clear coating!


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2011)

DAYUM THAT STAIN 

looking awesome dude, keep it up!


----------



## avenger (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy fuck! That is an incredible build. Lets see more!!


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 24, 2011)

awesome stain man! now we have 2 red RR7s on SS.org


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks again, guys! The comments is what keeps me going(besided the pure pleasure of building of course... )

Last night i started thinking, and i could'nt remember when i actually played on my guitars last time...  It's been way to much building, and the drumplaying have taken to much time lately. Time to shape up.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 25, 2011)

The inner-lower horn is missing the curvacity that is found on jacksons.

At least that's what it looks like. Looks nice though but why is there a giant hole in the guitar?


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The inner-lower horn is missing the curvacity that is found on jacksons.
> 
> At least that's what it looks like. Looks nice though but why is there a giant hole in the guitar?



The shape is handdrawn by me, so it may differ from Jacksons shape. The hole is because i wanted rear-rout for the pickup. Only the top of the pickup is visible. No mounting ring or crap for me.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 27, 2011)

rebell82 said:


> The hole is because i wanted rear-rout for the pickup. Only the top of the pickup is visible. No mounting ring or crap for me.



Looking nice! Awesome job! I wanted a 7-string RR before, except now I'm going for an 8-string  Can't wait to see the final result!

I also like your thinking about the mounting ring, I personally don't like seeing it too.


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 27, 2011)

noizfx said:


> Looking nice! Awesome job! I wanted a 7-string RR before, except now I'm going for an 8-string  Can't wait to see the final result!
> 
> I also like your thinking about the mounting ring, I personally don't like seeing it too.



Thank you! 

Finished the inlay today.







Some people will hate it, some will love it. But in the end it all comes down to that it's my guitar.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 27, 2011)

The inlay looks a little uneven, but it might just be the angle.

I can't wait to hear this thing in action though.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 27, 2011)

rebell82 said:


> Some people will hate it, some will love it. But in the end it all comes down to that it's my guitar.



EXACTLY! Well said


----------



## thepylestory (Jan 27, 2011)

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2011)

rebell82 said:


> Some people will hate it, some will love it. But in the end it all comes down to that it's my guitar.





The inlay isn't my thing, but it's your guitar and it's looking sweet


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Only got 4 frets on there before i had to string it up... The neck has'nt moved anything yet, and the acoustic tone seems promising.  Have'nt glued the nut yet, so had to use a clamp.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 31, 2011)

jealous beyond belief, cross isn't my thing, but that guitar is looking gorgeous


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 31, 2011)

I have no idea why I missed the last updates 

It looks fantastic! can't wait to see more pics


----------



## 777 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude, check out that sweet secret skull in the woodgrain!!


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 1, 2011)

777 said:


> Dude, check out that sweet secret skull in the woodgrain!!



Did'nt think anyone would notice that! Nice catch!


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 3, 2011)

Clear coating in progress... Fretting all done.


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 3, 2011)

10 coats later...


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy shit!!!!  That looks incredible!!! Can't wait to see completed pics, Back to work, NOW!


----------



## TheWreck (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoa! I really like the stain job on it!!


----------



## Duff Beer Man (Feb 3, 2011)

maybe is missed it but why is the humbucker hole routed all the way through? either way nice build, is it your first?


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 4, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Holy shit!!!!  That looks incredible!!! Can't wait to see completed pics, Back to work, NOW!



Thank you! Have to wait for the paint to harden before i can go back to work! 



TheWreck said:


> Whoa! I really like the stain job on it!!



Thx!



Duff Beer Man said:


> maybe is missed it but why is the humbucker hole routed all the way through? either way nice build, is it your first?



I just wanted the top of the pickup to be visible from the front, and dont like mounting rings... So i did a rear mount thingy. 

Yes, and no. It's my first build from raw wood, but i have built a few guitars from parts and some quite aggresive mods in the past.


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 4, 2011)

The stain after clear coating... Shot with my old HTC-phone, so not the greatest camera.


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tried some wetsanding and polishing today...


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 5, 2011)

The pickup route goes all the way through it? 

either way, it looks really good sir!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 5, 2011)

Shiny


----------



## rlott1 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the coolest thing I've ever seen! Hard to imagine this started with a chain saw in the woods....wow!


----------



## Miek (Feb 5, 2011)

rlott1 said:


> This is the coolest thing I've ever seen! Hard to imagine this started with a chain saw in the woods....wow!



You say hard to believe, I say the only the possible explanation for how metal this is.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 6, 2011)

wow, that looks pretty hot!


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 6, 2011)

Empryrean said:


> The pickup route goes all the way through it?
> 
> either way, it looks really good sir!



I think i have answered this like a thousand times now...  Only the top of the pickup is visible from the front. Only way to do that without mounting ring is rear-rout.



BlackMastodon said:


> Shiny







rlott1 said:


> This is the coolest thing I've ever seen! Hard to imagine this started with a chain saw in the woods....wow!



I did'nt really think it would come to this when i snowmobiled the tree home... 



Miek said:


> You say hard to believe, I say the only the possible explanation for how metal this is.







scherzo1928 said:


> wow, that looks pretty hot!


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 9, 2011)

Stringed up and wired the electronics MacGyver-style. Needs some more fretwork, but plays really nice so far!  The Blaze Custom sounds really nice i think, but gonna try it out on some more amps.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 9, 2011)

incredible result! ^^
May one be so rude to ask for more pictures?


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> incredible result! ^^
> May one be so rude to ask for more pictures?



When i get my hands on a better camera i promise to take better pictures!


----------



## kruneh (Feb 9, 2011)

That came out really nice, love the body binding and the finish.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, finished at last!!

Congrats man, it looks beautiful. All of these home-builds make me want to get off my ass and try my hand at it lol.


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> Ah, finished at last!!
> 
> Congrats man, it looks beautiful. All of these home-builds make me want to get off my ass and try my hand at it lol.



Lets call it "finished"...  I just strung it off to do some final fretwork, and i have to do the electronics properly. I just wanted to play the damn thing so there's cables hanging everywhere.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 9, 2011)

-but aren't we always touching up our guitars? 

It's finished as far as I'm concerned, lol.


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> -but aren't we always touching up our guitars?
> 
> It's finished as far as I'm concerned, lol.



That is true... Maybe this is as finished as it ever gets? 

The fretwork turned out great btw! No dead spots anymore!  Just a little polishing left.


----------



## Pete27 (Feb 9, 2011)

hollllyyyyyyy shheeeeeeiiiittttt! that is nice!


----------



## b7string (Feb 9, 2011)

niiiiiiiice


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 10, 2011)

Pete27 said:


> hollllyyyyyyy shheeeeeeiiiittttt! that is nice!





b7string said:


> niiiiiiiice



Thank you!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 10, 2011)

AMAZING  could I request a headstock picture ?


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 11, 2011)

Started fixing some minor details...

Leveled and polished the frets the other day, so the fretboard got a little ugly:





Buffed and oiled it:





Stringed up and ready for business again:





Have been doing alot of adjustment in string height, neck bow & nut height, and now it's starting to become a really nice player!


----------



## rebell82 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> AMAZING  could I request a headstock picture ?



I'll fix that for you tomorrow!


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow I like that inlay a lot man 
Makes me wanna give it a swing myself


----------



## rebell82 (Mar 5, 2011)

A new picture and a soundsample of how it sounds through a pocket pod..

YouTube - Soundsample of my homebuilt RR7


----------



## sibanez29 (Jul 1, 2011)

Please Please Please Please PLEASE tell me what stain you used, if you remember!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 2, 2011)

Bit of a necrobump but holy crap!
That is such a nice looking Rhoads dude.
I really want a 7 string RR :c


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a very good move concerning the headstock - if you're not using a locking nut, you want the strings to be relatively straight beyond the nut. I can only foresee tuning problems 

It looks good though.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump, but the guitar came out really amazing! Great work indeed 



CrushingAnvil said:


> Not a very good move concerning the headstock - if you're not using a locking nut, you want the strings to be relatively straight beyond the nut. I can only foresee tuning problems
> 
> It looks good though.



I don't have any tuning problems with my Jackson


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 3, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Bump, but the guitar came out really amazing! Great work indeed
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any tuning problems with my Jackson



But look at the angle his guitar is sporting, the COW is to a lesser degree.


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had none tuning problems at all. I now use 070-011 strings and it stays perfect in tune. 
I use it as good as daily, at rehearsals, live gigs, studio recording. The only problem i have had was electrical, causing humming, but it was easy solved. I had minor tuning issues with high E in the beginning, but that was due to cheap ass tuner, and after replacing it stopped. 

I used ordinary waterbased stain. Black and red. First black > sand it down to the grain > red stain > shitload of clear coat (i think maybe 10 coats). 

Maybe i´ll sand down back of the neck and oil it instead of the paint, but i dont know... I use it too much now, and want it a bit naturally reliced. Maybe i´ll return with worn pictures in the future? 

If you want to hear it, listen here:

&#x202a;Abominated - Den Eviga Vintern&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 17, 2011)

And to all of you thinking about building your own guitar: DO IT! It is worth every minute, all the money, and all the hassle!


----------



## ryantheyetti (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey great build man, I love that finish man. I'm Interested in the rear routed pick up hole thing, how did you keep the pickup in place and how well did it work in general?


----------



## hswirlmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

amazing this is brilliant!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow that turned out pretty sweet, nice work


----------



## gheoss (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations, very very nice work! do you have the plans for the body by any chance? i would like to build one of these beauties myself


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

MOTHER OF GOD..........

dude... that's fucking awesome! I even like the shape more than the RR shape (and I'm quite a fan)


----------



## rebell82 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you guys! I check in here once in a while. I have a few more builds going on, but i am way too lazy nowadays to keep updating threds. But i will try to better my ways!


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 12, 2012)

Can I bug you for some high res shots of the top finish? 

That thing is incredible! 
I would do some extremely dirty things for that guitar


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 12, 2012)

guitar looks great man!
nice color


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 12, 2012)

Well cut my legs and call me Stumpy!

This turned out to be spectacular!

Amazing work, congrats!


----------

